# G10 On Royal Scots Nato.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi chaps,

here is my G10 on a Royal Scots Regimental colours Nato. This was gievn to me by my brother the day before he left for Iraq as a keep sake.

I like the colours on this and think it compliments the understated design of the watch:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...This will become quite a rare item, as the Royal Scots (The oldest Regiment in the British army) will be disbanded at the end of March, as part of the government 're-think'. Lovley way to say 'thanks' to the guys whilst they're out risking their lives in Iraq...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> ...This will become quite a rare item, as the Royal Scots (The oldest Regiment in the British army) will be disbanded at the end of March, as part of the government 're-think'. Lovley way to say 'thanks' to the guys whilst they're out risking their lives in Iraq...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Cammy









Unfortunately tradition appears to means very little to most politians or bureaucrats


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers Mac, by the way, sorry the photos are absolutely crap...the camera is playing up (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!).


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I notice my watch face sems to have a yellowish tinge on the lume that isn't shown on other pics of the same watch. Any ideas? (Probably showing my ignorance here!).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Cammy









This whole regiment debacle really bugs me; Scotland seems to have been hit very bad with the reorganisation







It is going to tear the heart out of the army in Scotland IMO.

My "home" regiment "The Green Howards" (Alexandra, Princess of Wales's Own Yorkshire Regiment. The 19th Regiment of Foot) isn't as old as the Royal Scots, but it is one of the oldest in England. The Green Howards have been loyally serving crown and country since 1688 .... it too is also destined for the chop









It is being amalgamated this year with "The Prince of Wales's Own Regiment of Yorkshire" and "The Duke of Wellington's Regiment (West Riding)" to create the "The Yorkshire Regiment (14th/15th, 19th, and 33rd/76th)"

Why do I care? I am not a soldier







but I do care about tradition and I do see what the regiment means to people. For example my 13 year old nephew is in the Army Cadet Force affiliated to the Green Howards ..... even at such a young age he is incensed and has written several letters to politicians and newspapers







needless to say he hasn't had any replies from the politicians although he did get a letter published in a newspaper







That's how I know the history


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes its very sad John. The reason the British army is by far the best in the world is only because of the Regiment system. It instills pride, camaradery and a sense of belonging from day one. Having experienced it at first hand, soldiers will run themselves into the ground before they will allow their Regiment to become tarnished by losing/coming last, etc, whatever the 'cause' is. It does not bode well, I'm afraid. However, its not so bad because they army isn't really used much these days.....oh, wait a minute......DOH! These bloody politicians trying to cut back the army when they haven't got a clue drive me daft. Doyo know, they are having to use guys from trdaes, sigs, artillery, etc to perform the job of infantry....patrolling, security work, etc on the streets of Iraq because there aren't enough soldiers to perform the task. Totally ridiculous, and putting they're lives in real danger. Sad.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Cammy, that strap does look good on the G10







Dont get too attached to it thou as your brother will soon want it back


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great taste in worktop Cammy, Ive got the same one









Great watch mate....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jason, I've always suspected you to be a man of distinction and quality, with a keen eye for the best things in life


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like the G10 WWEGS Cam, nice NATO too.

Dunner get me started on Regiments being binned, this really gives me piles.









The British armed forces rely on tradition and comradeship to fulfill the way it works. The Yanks understand the value of tradition in their armed forces too, now.









Seems that the Rocks will become the "Rangers" at some point along with bods from the Paras and the Bootnecks.

I'm buggered if I know where this is going.









My dad joined the North Staffs and landed up in the REME.

My cousin Colin was in the Black Watch.

My dad's uncles were in the Coldstream, Grenadier and Scots Guards.

I'd vote Tory to save the Coldstreams, the oldest regular regiment in the British army.









What price tradition?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If this post gets political I will have to censure myself.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I fiddled with your pic Cam but the forum wouldn't let me upload it.







*****!

I've just spent 3 hours building a virtual machine and I'm ready for bed.









Good night fellas.


----------

